# My turn now



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 10, 2017)

_Irma hit land south of me...Headed north up the coast...Should pass over my location sometime after midnight...So far just a lot of wind...If I still have power I will give updates...Just me and the dogs here...SWMBO up north to take care of sick mother...Wind gusting at 75 mph...So far so good...**G**_


----------



## thomas s (Sep 10, 2017)

Stay safe grumpy I hope it doesn't cause any damage for you.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 10, 2017)

Stay safe Gator . Hope any damage is minimal if at all .


----------



## brino (Sep 10, 2017)

All my best wishes Gator.
Stay Safe!
-brino


----------



## francist (Sep 11, 2017)

Hang in there, Gator. Be safe.

-frank


----------



## darkzero (Sep 11, 2017)

Best of luck to you Gator and everyone else out there! Hope you guys all be safe.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 11, 2017)

Hang 10 but no surfing yet. Bee safe


----------



## kvt (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope you made it through the worst of it with no problems.   Take care.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 11, 2017)

Hang in there Gator. Good luck buddy.

 "Billy G"


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 11, 2017)

Keep your head down, and stay safe. Let us know when it's past. Mike


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 12, 2017)

_I made through the storm ...Lost a tree or two but none landed on the house...Just got power back 10 min ago...Rest of area beat up good but not destroyed...56 hours with out power is a wake up...Thanks for the positive thoughts and prayers...**G** _


----------



## francist (Sep 12, 2017)

Yay, Gator's back!

-frank


----------



## master of none (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey Gator hope you fared better then we did, just got our lights on tonight those linemen are the best and have a lot of trees up rooted and it looks like a bomb went off. Rick


----------

